# Garmin GPSMap76s



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Well I finally made up my mind and got the garmin map76s. I think i made the right choice. For what I need. Should fill the bill. I got it at www.gpsdiscount.inc. two mounts, marine/auto,case,4 batts/ charger all for 378.?? and change. Thanks for the info.Got it here on the forum. so what do ya think?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Good deal Secondgear.

That's the one I have and I haven't used it much but I do like it. I'm gonna spend some time with it soon going back over the manual and figuring out just how to operate it CORRECTLY. In my opinion it's a VERY good unit for the $$.

Enjoy !


----------

